
Show HN: FNSH – App that helps you focus and finish tasks - emm_eye
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fnsh/id1137230589?ls=1&mt=8
======
emm_eye
I am a designer trying to get my head around swift and I built this over two
weekends.

If used properly, this app can help you get your tasks done on time/quicker
without procrastinations or distractions.

Happy to hear your feedback and to see how I can make it better!

~~~
palakz
Imran, I already loved your idea. Hunted it on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fnsh](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fnsh)
It's a beautiful app! :)

~~~
emm_eye
Thanks! Appreciate it!

------
wingerlang
What happens after you do 15? Does it make the app unusable? That seems like
it would constitute as a "trial" app which is not really allowed.

But it's in the App Store so I guess that's not the case?

Looks nice, might use it.

~~~
emm_eye
Yes, it is a trial app. Didn't know that App Store would have an issue with
that.. Well, they let this slide, so I guess I am okay! :)

